# Duplex printing w CUPS and HP Office Jet?



## forkandwait (Aug 8, 2012)

CUPS seemed to magically work for me recently, and I have basic printing set up, but I would like to make the printer default to double sided.  I can't find a button to push on the local CUPS admin webpage.  Does anyone have an idea where it is, or do I need to edit a config file?

Here is my basic info:

Description:	HP Officejet Pro 8500 A910
Location:	
Driver:	HP OfficeJet Foomatic/hpijs (recommended) (grayscale, 2-sided printing)
Connection:	socket://192.168.1.3:9100
Defaults:	job-sheets=none, none media=na_letter_8.5x11in sides=one-sided


----------



## tingo (Aug 11, 2012)

I think I used the `$ lpoptions` command for that (the CUPS one).


----------

